# Gonna have chicks soon



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

My chicks are set to hatch Sunday Im soo excited and im off Monday so its a bonus!!!!! I was wondering wat do u all think of putting marbles i the water. Weve had some drown in the past and i just read about this????


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

That's what I do for my lil button quails. Works great!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Perfect! I've read about 15 books on chickens they ALL say to do this! Or small rocks because they will drown. The marbles will be wonderful!


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I highly suggest it! That's what I've been doing for years with all my chicks for at least a week or so. Don't wanna run the risk of those fluff balls drowning themselves!


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks everybody!!!! Hopefully after this weekend ill b able to post pics of some lil chicks


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

I start mine out with the colored stones that go in fish tanks works great! After a few days I remove them, never hurts to be on the safe side. Also the chicks are attracted to the way they shine and learn how to drink that ways when they peck at them.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

So my chicks were suppose to hatch today and still nothing..... I was kinda depressed so i was at buchheits and saw they had chicks sooo i bought 4 to make myself feel better!!!!! 1 turkin and 3 bantams..... Do turkins lay eggs???????


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Some eggs go past due and still hatch. 

Congrats on the chicks, pics pls!!! As for the turkins, you got me curious so I looked. And this is what I found via google "It lays between 120-180 medium to large light brown eggs each year and has a meaty body usually weighing between 6-8 pounds." Hope that helps.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Here are my chicks the lil gray one is t rex the yellow one is the turkin its name is gobbles the spotted one is eaters the brown one is tater if u can tell the breed of any lemme know


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow they are very cute. Love the colors!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

your bator might be running a little cold
yes yes i know it says the temp is rite on but it may not be so
also there could have been a temp spike, or maybe not?
some have had eggs hatch out at 25 days so don't give up on them just yet.

piglett


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks piglet and robo i think im gonna giv the eggs in the bator til after this weekend cuz u nvr know maybe i was off on my days.......


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

DanielleBoland said:


> Thanks piglet and robo i think im gonna giv the eggs in the bator til after this weekend cuz u nvr know maybe i was off on my days.......


can we get an update?
what happened?


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Piglett unfortunately none hatched.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for ya. Cute little newbies you brought home!


----------

